# Come Dine With Me



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2008)

the best TV show on at the moment, i like watching the omnibus on sundays so you can see all 5 days of the dinner party competition game show in one fell swoop. i woudl actually like to appear on it I think.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Nov 17, 2008)

i think its quite sad lol me mother watches it , i usually bugger off out the room . saw a celebrity one the other night where vic reeves wife cooked a normal straight forward no nonesense meal , think it was prawn cocktail starter with main course bangers and mash followed by apple pie for pudding , admired her for not poncing about and showing off


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2008)

northeastoipunk said:


> i think its quite sad lol me mother watches it , i usually bugger off out the room . saw a celebrity one the other night where vic reeves wife cooked a normal straight forward no nonesense meal , think it was prawn cocktail starter with main course bangers and mash followed by apple pie for pudding , admired her for not poncing about and showing off



Weren't they all like 'err, it's a bit seventies' like they always do when someone serves prawn cocktails?


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm off sick and have just discovered a similar programme on ITV called House Guest. In this, they have an overnight guest too. Woo!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2008)

love prawn cocktails too


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I'm off sick and have just discovered a similar programme on ITV called House Guest. In this, they have an overnight guest too. Woo!



ace!
i like how with the ktichen element they all have easy access to knives for when things get out of hand


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> ace!
> i like how with the ktichen element they all have easy access to knives for when things get out of hand



Best thing about Come Dine with me is the voice over. I think I may love him.

Did you see it yesterday? The most unpleasant woman ever was on it. The blonde one with the terrible fringe. And the Nina woman too. Dreadful.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Mrs SFM watches it and I've started getting into it too - and I swore I'd never watch any "reality tv". The voice-over chap is what makes it for me - very nice pissed Sunday afternoon entertainment!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Best thing about Come Dine with me is the voice over. I think I may love him.
> 
> Did you see it yesterday? The most unpleasant woman ever was on it. The blonde one with the terrible fringe. And the Nina woman too. Dreadful.



doncaster wasn't it. that's my people i'm afraid, you will never see them smile or openly enjoy anything. i liked the wacky tailor guy though, i wanted to be at his party.

it was a good one though, they had proper clashes.... i missed the last day though


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2008)

I also liked the one where this mental woman just put everything she had in the kitchen into a pot and cooked it into some crazy stew thing, then bought some rotis from the takeaway.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> I also liked the one where this mental woman just put everything she had in the kitchen into a pot and cooked it into some crazy stew thing, then bought some rotis from the takeaway.



Yes, that was good. She was like 'hmm, balsamic vinegar. I don't know what THAT is...I'll stick it in.'


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2008)

The only one I've seen lately is the repeat with the old theatrical singing woman who did the prawn cocktail, the fishmongor bloke who looked and sounded like Harry Enfield, the snobby gay bloke and the unmemorable woman.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Griff said:


> The only one I've seen lately is the repeat with the old theatrical singing woman who did the prawn cocktail, the fishmongor bloke who looked and sounded like Harry Enfield, the snobby gay bloke and the unmemorable woman.



Oh tha theatrical woman was legendary. LEGENDARY! Some poeple were really mean and snobby about her food.

And she put so much sherry in the trifle that they all got pissed after 3 bites and they jsut sat theri giggling for ages like they were stoned!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 17, 2008)

I love come dine with me. It's what sundays are all about.
 Love the voice over guy too.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 17, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> I also liked the one where this mental woman just put everything she had in the kitchen into a pot and cooked it into some crazy stew thing, then bought some rotis from the takeaway.



I loved the one with the woman who was making dessert and she was doing a coulis. She said that lots of people use pureed fruit and that's too much work.  So her trick was to mix water and jam and pour it over ice-cream which she then added crushed maltesers and squirty cream to.  And she made a punch that was just rum, a bottle of wine and a bottle of blue Wkd.

I wish they'd hurry up and show the new episodes.  I know they filmed more because someone I know will be on it.  Not as a contestant though.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I loved the one with the woman who was making dessert and she was doing a coulis. She said that lots of people use pureed fruit and that's too much work.  So her trick was to mix water and jam and pour it over ice-cream which she then added crushed maltesers and squirty cream to.  And she made a punch that was just rum, a bottle of wine and a bottle of blue Wkd.
> 
> I wish they'd hurry up and show the new episodes.  I know they filmed more because someone I know will be on it.  Not as a contestant though.



Oh god that was awful.

And the poshies were really making fun of her.

There was an even worse one where this man said he was going to make one of his 'classic desserts' that he said was simple and effective and never failed.

What was it?

Tinned peaches and squirty cream.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

p.s your friend isn't going to be an embarassing butler or kitchy singer for inbetween course entertainment is he?


----------



## Iguana (Nov 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> p.s your friend isn't going to be an embarassing butler or kitchy singer for inbetween course entertainment is he?



Sadly not, cause that would be .  No she's a wine expert, who advises the contestant on the wine they buy for their meal.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Oh god that was awful.
> 
> And the poshies were really making fun of her.



The best episode that week was the incredibly stuck up woman's night.  She locked out the jam/coulis woman because she arrived early.  She had this huge naked painting of herself in her livingroom.  And she served bread in all of her courses even though one guy was a celiac.  So he had to scrap the topping off the bread for his starter, eat around the dumplings in the main course and scoop the moose off his cake for dessert.  And then in the last episode she asked him out.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 17, 2008)

Load of shite man,  absolute load of shite.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2008)

Iguana said:


> and scoop the moose off his cake for dessert.


i wish i'd seen that one


----------



## hektik (Nov 17, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Did you see it yesterday? The most unpleasant woman ever was on it. The blonde one with the terrible fringe. And the Nina woman too. Dreadful.



haha: it was a brilliant omnibus - one of the women in it this week has also been on "Mary, Queen of Shops as well" - although she must have been on this first, becasue the brief picture of her shop was pre-Mary.

i was saddened by the fact that i noticed that.


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i wish i'd seen that one


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 17, 2008)

My Wife applied to be ion the show but they're not filming in our area at the moment.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

hektik said:


> haha: it was a brilliant omnibus - one of the women in it this week has also been on "Mary, Queen of Shops as well" - although she must have been on this first, becasue the brief picture of her shop was pre-Mary.
> 
> i was saddened by the fact that i noticed that.



Oh, the quite trendy one who had the helper, I assume? OH MY GOD. I just realised that I also recognised the Homeboy front of her shop. So rest assured, you are not the only tragic reality addict. I thought I must have lived near it at some point and then remembered it wasn't in London.

And yes it was a good one in that they were proper horrible. But it was so confrontational, that, in my delicate hungover state, I found it all a bit stressful.


----------



## insomnia (Nov 17, 2008)

*Dave Lamb - Give him his own show*

A true gem in Channel 4's daytime schedule, cookery show Come Dine With Me is finally back with a new series later this month. Hurrah! Once again more amateur chefs will compete against each other to prove that they are the perfect dinner party host and claim a £1,000 cash prize. Also back is resident voiceover man Dave Lamb, overseeing proceedings with his witty observations and sarcastic commentary. We gave Dave a call to find out more about the show's enduring popularity.

Did you ever expect Come Dine With Me to be so popular?
"When I first started doing it, I went along just thinking 'this is a job to fill the time', but I quickly realised it was a lot of fun to do the voicing for. In fact I kept missing my cues because I was watching the programme! Ultimately then, I suppose I'm not really surprised that it took off because it's really watchable, to the point where it's almost addictive."

Do you write the voiceover yourself and do you do much ad-libbing around that?
"I don't write it myself. They cut it down to the final edit first, so I basically watch the programme and they've left gaps for me read from the script. I ad-lib around it as well, but less so now. In the early days I ad-libbed quite a lot, which is what helped everybody to find the character of the narrator. Now everybody kind of writes for that narrator, so there's not as much need to do the improvising."

Have you ever got carried away into a rant?
"There's a lot of extremely unusable filth. When I do the voiceover I try to feel as if I'm sitting around with people watching it, so sometimes I let myself go! We were thinking of doing a rude version for late night internet broadcast, but we haven't got round to doing that yet."

Would only the voiceover be rude, or would the contestants have to find rude ways of serving their meals too?
"I don't know! Actually, I hadn't thought about that. That's a whole new level. That might be an even more of a good idea. We've thought of doing a Derek and Clive version, recorded at midnight after a couple of beers."

Have you ever considered being a contestant on the show?
"God no. I'm an absolute arse at cooking, I can't cook to save my life. My wife's a chef so sometimes I phone her from the booth for pronunciation checks. But me doing the show would be absolutely terrible. I don't know why people put themselves through it to be honest, 'cos it's harrowing enough to throw a dinner party without having a camera crew there."

Have the producers ever approached you to take part in the celebrity edition?
"I know the word 'celebrity' can be stretched quite a long way these days, but I don't think it can be stretched quite that far."

But if you did do it, you could do the voiceover live!
"Haha! That would be vaguely horrific. I wouldn't like to have to take the piss out of myself. That would be appalling."

Do you get recognised a lot because of your voice? Talking to you now, your voice seems different.
"That's what people say. I think the voiceover has got more extreme as the show has gone on. It's more enthusiastic and there's more energy in it now."

Are there any other shows you would like to do voiceover for?
"I've not really thought about that. I'm really happy doing Come Dine With Me, to be honest, because it's good fun. Before Gillian McKeith started doing her own voiceover on You Are What You Eat, which was a massive mistake, there was a very funny bloke on there. I'd like to have had a crack at that. It's being funny without being too cruel. I like the more gentle, poking fun angle."

On our forums there was a suggestion that you should replace Terry Wogan on Eurovision.
"Hahaha! Well, that would be stepping into the shoes of the master, wouldn't it? The Eurovision Song Contest has just become ludicrous, really. You've got to have some hope of a genuine competition to make it worth it. I think I'd get too angry. Actually I think I'd be absolutely furious."

That could work, though.
"Sitting in a booth with a bottle of whiskey and getting angry about the Eurovision Song Contest? Sounds like good fun to me."


----------



## vogonity (Nov 17, 2008)

insomnia said:


> Have you ever got carried away into a rant?
> "There's a lot of extremely unusable filth. When I do the voiceover I try to feel as if I'm sitting around with people watching it, so sometimes I let myself go! We were thinking of doing a rude version for late night internet broadcast, but we haven't got round to doing that yet."



I'd watch that!


----------



## N_igma (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeh I think it's class. 

What really annoys me though is that sometimes you'll get some sour faced twat who does nothing but yap and complaining about everyone's food and give low scores to everyone else solely because they're sour faced twats. Then they usually end up winning it because the others are actually being fair and not being sour faced twats. Brilliant show though.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Iguana said:


> The best episode that week was the incredibly stuck up woman's night.  She locked out the jam/coulis woman because she arrived early.  She had this huge naked painting of herself in her livingroom.  And she served bread in all of her courses even though one guy was a celiac.  So he had to scrap the topping off the bread for his starter, eat around the dumplings in the main course and scoop the moose off his cake for dessert.  And then in the last episode she asked him out.



I forgot about that! She was a nut. That locking out thing was awful, she was adamant she was right to lock her out in the rain.

And asked the posh boy out!

Did anyone see that one with a really lonely woman who ended up getting together with one of the contestants fake butler, and they were being all loungey and weird and staring into eachothers eyes on a bed?

It was


----------



## vogonity (Nov 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Did anyone see that one with a really lonely woman who ended up getting together with one of the contestants fake butler, and they were being all loungey and weird and staring into eachothers eyes on a bed?
> 
> It was



Yeah, I saw that... I thought it was quite sweet


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

vogonity said:


> Yeah, I saw that... I thought it was quite sweet



Sweet but still weird. They'd only just met!

I just remember him lying there with a really content grin on his face while she kind of drunkenly laid on him.

I do wonder if they're still together though.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

vogonity said:


> Yeah, I saw that... I thought it was quite sweet



Me too. But then I am repulsively romantic.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rebecca on Come Dine With Me today is gorgeous, I want to marry her.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 5, 2009)

me an me burd love love love this programme!  she's gonna go on it one day 

is that the woman who's being harassed by the pervy midget bloke? lol


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Rebecca on Come Dine With Me today is gorgeous, I want to marry her.



Its the glasses innit aka the supernanny effect 
Brenda is gonna get a big FAIL  tomorrow


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

purplex said:


> Its the glasses innit aka the supernanny effect
> Brenda is gonna get a big FAIL  tomorrow



no no no. It is just her whole demeanour.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> no no no. It is just her whole demeanour.



Ok then, shes very elegant
Bring on brenda


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 5, 2009)

Some of the contestants take it waaaaaaaay too seriously....


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2009)

Is anyone watching this? The clown is probably the worst person in the world. EVER.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 11, 2009)

Fuckit, I keep missing it.

It's not the same since they cut it down to four contestants


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Is anyone watching this? The clown is probably the worst person in the world. EVER.



Is that that mental blonde woman? Who is really aggressively wacky?

I'm not watching it but I've seen it before and she is horrific.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Is that that mental blonde woman? Who is really aggressively wacky?
> 
> I'm not watching it but I've seen it before and she is horrific.



Yes, I had seen it before too but had to watch it again to get that enjoyable surge of horror through my veins. She made them wear ponchos but was miserable and hid pudding in her handbag.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2009)

butterfly child said:


> Fuckit, I keep missing it.
> 
> It's not the same since they cut it down to four contestants



I agree but on Sunday afternoons it is th old 5 people one.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 11, 2009)

The Sunday repeats on More4 have fast become required hangover viewing in my house.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> the best TV show on at the moment, i like watching the omnibus on sundays so you can see all 5 days of the dinner party competition game show in one fell swoop. i woudl actually like to appear on it I think.



Are you kidding? 

I had the chance to work on this and quite a lot of my friends ended up on it, it was the feared show that people would have to do if they couldn't find any other work. 

Of course I'd probably jump at the chance of working on it now.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> I had the chance to work on this and quite a lot of my friends ended up on it, it was the feared show that people would have to do if they couldn't find any other work.
> 
> Of course I'd probably jump at the chance of working on it now.



IF you ever do, please can you give the voice over chap my number. I think I might love him.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> I had the chance to work on this and quite a lot of my friends ended up on it, it was the feared show that people would have to do if they couldn't find any other work.
> 
> Of course I'd probably jump at the chance of working on it now.



It's brill! It shouldn't be, but it really is.

They seem to find real characters.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2009)

we saw the social worker woman in the shop this morning. it was quite exciting but i reckon it was deffo her. she was smaller than i imagined but she was lurking around the veggie section alot which fits. so its Denise for victory round our house from now on


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Seen it once. 

A few people in my office go on about it all the time though and are planning their own come dine with me group. One girl disclosed she has a book of photos of meals she's made.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Part2 said:


> Seen it once.
> 
> A few people in my office go on about it all the time though and are planning their own come dine with me group. One girl disclosed she has a book of photos of meals she's made.



A lady at work not only took photos of meals she had made, but also takes photos of any food she orders in restaurants.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> I had the chance to work on this and quite a lot of my friends ended up on it, it was the feared show that people would have to do if they couldn't find any other work.
> 
> Of course I'd probably jump at the chance of working on it now.



I can imagine it must be THE most tedious programme to work on - there must be A LOT of boring hours following people around their kitchens to come up with an hour's worth of entertainment. 

But it does make for utterly fantastic telly.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just applied to go on it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I've just applied to go on it.



This is potentially the most awesome thing ever. What would you cook?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I've just applied to go on it.


so what would you cook with a mango, some mushrooms, a rack of lamb, some mince, a pomegranate and some cous cous? 30 min challenge on the off....


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is potentially the most awesome thing ever. What would you cook?



I don't know.

I only every really cook fajitas and stirfries. You sound you can cook from what I've heard, wanna come round and be the 'helpful friend' character?

I might perform a dance for them inbewteen courses, to make some really uncomfortable cringey viewing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I only every really cook fajitas and stirfries. You sound you can cook from what I've heard, wanna come round and be the 'helpful friend' character?
> 
> I might perform a dance for them inbewteen courses, to make some really uncomfortable cringey viewing.



I love the sound of the cringey dancing. Make it really difficult, like bodypopping, and tell them they are not getting fed until you have had satisfaction. 

I reckon I know exactly what I would cook:

French Onion soup with big croutons topped with gruyere

then, I reckon, 

A proper Cassoulet

then for dessert, 

Creme Catalana (which is like a Creme Brulee)

And also maybe a selection of cheese.

And excellently selected wine to go with all of it. 

And a dessert wine. I have never even had dessert wine. 

I have thought about this. 

It is definitely the setting that makes a Come Dine With Me winner, IMO. I reckon your dancing could swing it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I love the sound of the cringey dancing. Make it really difficult, like bodypopping, and tell them they are not getting fed until you have had satisfaction.
> 
> I reckon I know exactly what I would cook:
> 
> ...



Wowsers. You _have_ thought about this.

I wonder if they give you money to spend on the food? I hope so. Otherwise that carefully selected wine could become 2 for 1 down Threshers.

I might dance _and_ serve. Like we're all in a musical. God that would be cool.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 11, 2009)

Beans on toast starter.
Pot noodle main.
Choc ice desert. 

Special brew for drinkies.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Wowsers. You _have_ thought about this.
> 
> I wonder if they give you money to spend on the food? I hope so. Otherwise that carefully selected wine could become 2 for 1 down Threshers.
> 
> I might dance _and_ serve. Like we're all in a musical. God that would be cool.



I'm sure they mentioned on an earlier episode that each contestant gets 120 quid. 

One weirdo South African guy ran a corner shop, so he put the whole 120 quid in his till and picked out various cheap stuff from his shelves


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Beans on toast starter.
> Pot noodle main.
> Choc ice desert.
> 
> Special brew for drinkies.



Still better than that man who served tin peaches and squirty cream.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Still better than that man who served tin peaches and squirty cream.



Was he the same guy who served pigs trotters? The Scottish guy? 

ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Was he the same guy who served pigs trotters? The Scottish guy?
> 
> ewwwwwwwwww.



Yeah maybe. His starter was tinned tuna and kidney beans with salad from a bag.

The sad thing was, he wasn't being cheap, or lazy, he just genuinely thought those foods were tasty and delicious.

Actually I think he was being a _bit_ cheap.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2009)

The one I saw was a Scottish fella. 

He went out and tried to catch the fish he wanted to make trout mousse but didn't get a bite.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah maybe. His starter was tinned tuna and kidney beans with salad from a bag.
> 
> The sad thing was, he wasn't being cheap, or lazy, he just genuinely thought those foods were tasty and delicious.
> 
> Actually I think he was being a _bit_ cheap.



The guy I am thinking of was trying to make some point by buying the cheapest cuts of meat and thinking he was making a delicious meal for nothing.

He boiled the pigs trotters. _boiled._

Needless to say, he didn't win.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> The guy I am thinking of was trying to make some point by buying the cheapest cuts of meat and thinking he was making a delicious meal for nothing.
> 
> He boiled the pigs trotters. _boiled._
> 
> Needless to say, he didn't win.



Yeh I seen him, bit of an eccentric Scottish dude. Reminded me of Richie from Bottom.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 12, 2009)

Did anyone see the Come Dine With Me with Donnie Osmond and the dwarf butler? lolz


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Did anyone see the Come Dine With Me with Donnie Osmond and the dwarf butler? lolz



Ha yes! It was so innapropriate! 'oh look at the little guy dressed as elvis har har'


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2009)

No, but I'm still chuckling over the episode shown around Christmas time, which was one of the most perfect things on the box all year. The voiceover bloke was in full flow, giving Harry Hill and TV Burp more than a run for their money.

It was the moment when the self-proclaimed psychic's dessert cocked up that made it for me. "Fortunately I bought double the ingredients for some reason - it must be because I'm psychic', she piped up, punctured by a voiceover that dripped with sarcasm: 'Or maybe love, it's because you're not confident in your cooking abilities.'

Quality TV.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Still better than that man who served tin peaches and squirty cream.



He was my faaavourite.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Did anyone see the Come Dine With Me with Donnie Osmond and the dwarf butler? lolz



Yes. 

So wrong!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Ha yes! It was so innapropriate! 'oh look at the little guy dressed as elvis har har'





Dillinger4 said:


> Yes.
> 
> So wrong!



Oh it wasnt Donnie, actually it was Jimmy Osmond...

And he had the gall to be like ''I called my brother Donnie to ask him if it's ok to call the dwarf butler Donnie on the night''. LMAO!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Oh it wasnt Donnie, actually it was Jimmy Osmond...
> 
> And he had the gall to be like ''I called my brother Donnie to ask him if it's ok to call the dwarf butler Donnie on the night''. LMAO!



LOL.

They're all the same anyway. Weird white teeth and no top lips.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 12, 2009)

The guy who had to ask his daughter what a shallot was -- was priceless.

It was like watching my Dad in a kitchen!


----------



## purplex (Jan 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Was he the same guy who served pigs trotters? The Scottish guy?
> 
> ewwwwwwwwww.



brickeens are lush


----------



## purplex (Jan 12, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Did anyone see the Come Dine With Me with Donnie Osmond and the dwarf butler? lolz



yes and caprice managing to eat all of absolutely nothing


----------



## liampreston (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone who is watching Channel 4 right now, or at anytime this week, I would like to assure you that Preston is not being very well represented.

Honest.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2009)

Did anyone see last week's Celeb Come Dine With Me with Lesley Joseph and Paul Ross?  The night at Lesley's when she totally failed to cook the leg of lamb was one of the funniest things I've seen for a long time.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 20, 2009)

purplex said:


> yes and caprice managing to eat all of absolutely nothing



The same Caprice who dragged everyone down to her indoor pool to watch some synchornised swimmers splash around to 'Bleeding Love' by Leona Lewis, and then took them all back up stairs. People generally abit baffled at what they'd just witnessed


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 20, 2009)

Onslow said:


> The same Caprice who dragged everyone down to her indoor pool to watch some synchornised swimmers splash around to 'Bleeding Love' by Leona Lewis, and then took them all back up stairs. People generally abit baffled at what they'd just witnessed



That was classic - Caprice and the swimmers  a WTF going on moment!  I only started watching this recently - love it


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG that bloke who throws a tantrum everytime someone else speaks!!!


----------



## rhod (Jan 20, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Anyone who is watching Channel 4 right now, or at anytime this week, I would like to assure you that Preston is not being very well represented.
> 
> Honest.




Hysterically funny tantrums though. Hadn't seen this episode before, but Bernard and Dawn almost came to blows didn't they?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2009)

it's a new one - the adverts for people to take part were only upi a few months ago...


----------



## liampreston (Jan 20, 2009)

And after the newest episode, I would like to make it clear again that England's youngest city may make good TV but honestly, we're not all like this!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 24, 2009)

i was trying to work out what was wrong with these people, then i realised - lancashire..

a week of very funny episodes


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 8, 2009)

lol@ the stoner fella.

I like him. That woman that keeps being mean to him is a wanker.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2009)

I knew you would be watching this.

I am watching it as well.

The stoner guy is sooooooooooooooo stoner.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 8, 2009)

Linda is getting right on my tits


----------



## Melinda (Mar 8, 2009)

She is funny as!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2009)

I reckon this woman with the Paella will win.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 8, 2009)

I liked the science teacher.  Bizarre boobies, but great lady.

I was surprised Stoner Guy was  able to pull off the chowder and the key lime pie.  They actually looked delish. His rice WAS a disgrace though.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah his rice was crud, but she didn't have to keep banging on about it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2009)

You feel especially put down when it is somebody with a proper yorkshire accent.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 8, 2009)

John looked just like my mate err John.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 8, 2009)

However, he wasnt exactly the soul of discretion on the first night about the truffle mash 
Watching him moan about the lack of truffles on his plate was wonderfully incongruous!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> However, he wasnt exactly the soul of discretion on the first night about the truffle mash
> Watching him moan about the lack of truffles on his plate was wonderfully incongruous!



oops I didn't see the first meal.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 8, 2009)

watch the first 10 min on +1


----------



## N_igma (Mar 8, 2009)

That Linda did my head in. The best person won imo. Stoner John was cool as fuck I thought.


----------



## vogonity (Mar 8, 2009)

N_igma said:


> That Linda did my head in. The best person won imo. Stoner John was cool as fuck I thought.



Word! I thought the winner absolutely deserved it and I liked John more and more throughout. Linda was wrong in so many different ways.


----------



## vogonity (Mar 8, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Beans on toast starter.
> Pot noodle main.
> Choc ice desert.
> 
> Special brew for drinkies.



10/10


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 8, 2009)

They showed the one yesterday where the fella got all his ingredients from Netto and served tinned orange and banana with UHT cream for pudding.

And he talked about it as if it was totally innovative and gourmet 'yeah i mean, i basically just thre this all together, i've never done it before, but i think it's working out pretty well;


----------



## Melinda (Mar 16, 2009)

CDWM in Southampton week features four accomplished women each of whom express a preference for male company. Clever!  

In the first 2 minutes you think 'Oh this should be good.' And it is! It's the best!  

Dont miss it! So many deliciously cringey and bitchy moments! 

Two fabulous ladeez, one quite sweet and the other is simply the sort of mare you'd resign from a job to avoid! 

Definitely more about the guests than the food this one!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> CDWM in Southampton week features four accomplished women each of whom express a preference for male company. Clever!
> 
> In the first 2 minutes you think 'Oh this should be good.' And it is! It's the best!
> 
> ...



Damn, I let Mr B. persuade me to watch Heroes on the on the recordy-box instead   Wonder if I can watch it online


----------



## Groucho (Mar 16, 2009)

A mate of mine was on this - broadcast last year. Trevor the former punk Arsenal FC fan who came last because he couldn't cook but everyone liked him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> CDWM in Southampton week features four accomplished women each of whom express a preference for male company. Clever!
> 
> In the first 2 minutes you think 'Oh this should be good.' And it is! It's the best!
> 
> ...



It was good fun - and "the sort of mare you'd resign from a job to avoid" is exactly like the really annoying miserable cow I work with. Amazing how someone can moan and complain so much


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw one on more4 on Sunday, recorded from the end of Feb I think. Manchester one, with a bloke who thought fart machines and fake cat crap was funny. It was the most painful one I've seen yet, I think, and did nothing to improve my opinion of Manchester.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw it last night. 

I liked Danielle and Liz. 

I liked the moment where that other woman said she was into drum & bass.

I laughed.


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I saw one on more4 on Sunday, recorded from the end of Feb I think. Manchester one, with a bloke who thought fart machines and fake cat crap was funny. It was the most painful one I've seen yet, I think, and did nothing to improve my opinion of Manchester.



Yeah I saw that one a few weeks back, he was fucking painful that bloke. 

Usually stretch out and watch it with some drinks on a Sunday afternoon on E4.

Yesterday was quite dull with Scottish people one of whom was a white which and one of the others was a tea-total, cheesy casino owner. Not one of the better ones.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Groucho said:


> A mate of mine was on this - broadcast last year. Trevor the former punk Arsenal FC fan who came last because he couldn't cook but everyone liked him.



I saw him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I liked the moment where that other woman said she was into drum & bass.
> 
> I laughed.



We did too 

I liked the look of panic that came onto her face when she was asked what kind of music she likes...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We did too
> 
> I liked the look of panic that came onto her face when she was asked what kind of music she likes...



Yeh.



And the look of complete vacancy as they played a little bit of drum & bass.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 16, 2009)

She was a moaning cow too.  Glad she lost.  Ha.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked the girl who won. Danielle.

I thought Liz was nice as well. I wouldn't be bothered by her talking all the time.


----------



## STFC (Mar 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> CDWM in Southampton week features four accomplished women each of whom express a preference for male company. Clever!
> 
> In the first 2 minutes you think 'Oh this should be good.' And it is! It's the best!
> 
> ...



Which was which? I thought the one who took over an hour to cook four steaks (how?!) was a bit full of herself but seemed nice enough. When she said about how she'd once proposed to a bloke but he didn't give her answer "and this went on for a few months..." I felt quite sorry for her.

I think it's the best thing on telly at the moment by far.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2009)

Griff said:


> Yeah I saw that one a few weeks back, he was fucking painful that bloke.
> 
> Usually stretch out and watch it with some drinks on a Sunday afternoon on E4.
> 
> Yesterday was quite dull with Scottish people one of whom was a white which and one of the others was a tea-total, cheesy casino owner. Not one of the better ones.



Yeah, I've seen that one too.

God bless Come Dine With Me. Bringing small minded wankers their public comeuppance since 2006


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I saw him.



Me too... liked loud shirts? He was.. er... 'wacky'.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 16, 2009)

STFC said:


> Which was which? I thought the one who took over an hour to cook four steaks (how?!) was a bit full of herself but seemed nice enough. When she said about how she'd once proposed to a bloke but he didn't give her answer "and this went on for a few months..." I felt quite sorry for her.
> 
> I think it's the best thing on telly at the moment by far.


For me the fabulous ones were the Amy Winehouse tribute girl- and the blonde one who seemed like she'd only date strapping rugby players. Loved them both. 

Liz the Talker was genuinely sweet! But the sarky bitchy one who slagged off _waiters who dare to talk to you in restaurants _ and who confronted Liz was just my worst kind of person. Snide and completely unreachable, and as Mrs Miggins said, the sort of person who makes a working environment intolerable for other women.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me too... liked loud shirts? He was.. er... 'wacky'.



C'mon - his Mick Jagger impression was _genius_


----------



## Melinda (Mar 16, 2009)

She was SO rude when the Amy Winehouse entertainment started.  I thought it was great!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> She was SO rude when the Amy Winehouse entertainment started.  I thought it was great!



Envy written all over her face....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> C'mon - his Mick Jagger impression was _genius_




Oh, I didn't mean Maanchester Dave. I meant the Arsenal supporting punk.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw one the other day where a guy thought it was a good idea to serve pigs feet as a main course. Surprisngly enough, he came last.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

Melinda said:


> and the blonde one who seemed like she'd only date strapping rugby players. Loved them both.



I used to hang about with her a lot....very good girl and great sense of humour....twas a few years a go now mind, is weird switching the telly on and seeing an old aquaintance


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh thats pretty   She genuinely seemed lovely and came over ever so well-  funny and clever. My type of gal!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

My favourite Come Dine With Me contestant was that one from the North East whose name I cant remember. 

I think she cooked morrocan food and wore glasses.

She was lovely. I wanted to marry her.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

What is she cook / look like?

Trace her! 

http://www.channel4.com/food/on-tv/come-dine-with-me/series-4/southampton/index.html


----------



## beeboo (Mar 17, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> My favourite Come Dine With Me contestant was that one from the North East whose name I cant remember.
> 
> I think she cooked morrocan food and wore glasses.
> 
> She was lovely. I wanted to marry her.



ah, predictable Dill....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

beeboo said:


> ah, predictable Dill....



Yes.

Her.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 17, 2009)

To be honest that wouldn't have been so hard to dig up even without the North East/Moroccan clues.  

geeky specs, wistful smile, eccentric scarf....


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

Im trying to remember her. Was she with nutters?

Ah,  she was with that wicked-faced, moany woman.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

She is so lovely.



I remember it was commented on at the time that she would be liked on urbans.



She is a very urbans kind of woman.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

Really? I thought she was a dullbrain.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Really? I thought she was a dullbrain.



You leave her alone.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

Her house was well scruffy /cluttered.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

She was alright, but pretty boring.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> She was alright, but pretty boring.



_you_ are boring.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

She was only boring because she was with nutters.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

you fucking plum.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

I think you'd be quite happy together.

Boring, but happy.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

And your kids would have very thick dark hair.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

She was with that fella who did the tinned oranges and squirty cream and I don't remember her even reacting that much to it. 

Boring.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think you'd be quite happy together.
> 
> Boring, but happy.



So is your face.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> So is your face.



Sorry I couldn't hear that over the boringness.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2009)

On the subject of fancying people, does anyone else worry about the nature of the relationship between sponsor advert woman and her coffee makers?

Proper filthy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Sorry I couldn't hear that over the boringness.



Nobody insults my future love.

You are in for it now electrogirl. This is a vendetta. You have just entered a world of pain.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 17, 2009)

She was lovely and probably just a bit shy in front of the cameras I reckon. 

And she looked great in specs too.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 22, 2009)

God this last meal is a cringefest, Alan Sugar the Teddy Bear and poached egg puke


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 7, 2009)

I've only just got into this programme its amazing. Peoples passive aggressivity and terrible decorating will never get boring.


----------



## MorrisLDN (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Come Dine With Me but I don't know if I'd be able to get the minerals to go on it. I'm a great cook but I see so much stuff go wrong with people's meals on there.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd love to go on come dine with me though wouldn't want them to find that stuff


----------



## Me76 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did people watch Sunday's one with the wannabe ballet dancer who was serving gold and cavier and then got all upset cos someone said she was showing off?


----------



## Iguana (Apr 8, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Did people watch Sunday's one with the wannabe ballet dancer who was serving gold and cavier and then got all upset cos someone said she was showing off?



Tbf, she was a bit pretentious but alright, just seriously into her food.  The guy who kept insulting her was a total fucking cock.  He thought everyone would be really impressed because he was a "celebrity"/local radio dj.  He was really fucked off because she had eaten in some restaurant that he couldn't get into.


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

can I just add how much I love this show  anyone else watching it atm?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 12, 2009)

yup. i am bored enough to neck a bottle of wine and watch people eat dinner


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

I love it, really truly love it


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 12, 2009)

oh yesk i love it too aqua. 
i just can't help but think i should be _living_ instead.

the voice over man is the best bit


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

it would be shit without voice over man 

seriously, if someone came armed with chilli sauce to your meal what would you think? theyd not get invited back to mine that's for sure


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 12, 2009)

i would gob in their pudding.
i dislike chilli sauce. that guy showed great restraint in only bitching about it in the kitchen, i think i would have reacted differently.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2009)

voice over man is _the_ reason for watching. he's funny, bitchy, on the money and one can only imagine what he looks like, which is always fun. top tv.


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

am I the only one that wants to cook for voice over man?


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

no really - chilli sauce woman's taste buds must be fucked!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> am I the only one that wants to cook for voice over man?


you'd need nerves of steel cos he'd be right acerbic if he didn't like what you dished up. although he does sound like he's got a sense of humour to be fair.


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> am I the only one that wants to cook for voice over man?



Yeah - who is he???


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> it would be shit without voice over man
> 
> seriously, if someone came armed with chilli sauce to your meal what would you think? theyd not get invited back to mine that's for sure



i'd chuck em out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2009)

I missed it tonight - bums! Had a bumper More4 session on Friday or Saturday though  Some absolute lunatic B&B owner from Cardiff who made trifle without the jelly and argued with almost everyone. Class


----------



## Augie March (Apr 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> voice over man is _the_ reason for watching. he's funny, bitchy, on the money and one can only imagine what he looks like









Voiceover man AKA Dave Lamb


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't realise it was advert bloke - he did all those cereal ads


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG - I imagined him as young and cute - you have so spoiled it for me now  remove that picture  I thought it was the guy from Queer as Folk - the one who worked in the supermarket!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2009)

Vincey? He narrates everything else, but not this!

That guy was in that sitcom.... with Ben Miller.... erm.... Moving Wallpaper!


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 13, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Vincey? He narrates everything else, but not this!
> 
> That guy was in that sitcom.... with Ben Miller.... erm.... Moving Wallpaper!



^^ that's the one - Vince  And he does seem to narrate everything doesn't he.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep! He does have a lovely sexy voice.
I used to feel tempted to watch Shipwrecked just to get a bit of Vincey time, but now I can just watch Coronation Street.


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 13, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Yep! He does have a lovely sexy voice.
> I used to feel tempted to watch Shipwrecked just to get a bit of Vincey time, but now I can just watch Coronation Street.



He's not on Coronation Street is he???  I've never watched it but if he's on I might just do so


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 19, 2009)

bitchfest!


----------



## aqua (Apr 19, 2009)

all these people are awful


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 19, 2009)

It wasn't the right time to disclose that cheese fact..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the look of this woman. She looks mental.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2009)

She is a bit like electrogirl.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to know who this woman is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2009)

She was funny.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 26, 2009)

Funny ha ha. 

As well as uh oh.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 26, 2009)

oh god. I already know it is me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Voiceover man AKA Dave Lamb


oh god, you spoilsport!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2009)

I only discovered this programme last Saturday and got sod all done as they were showing 4 episodes in a row.

Have been watching it every time I know it's on now.

Can't believe these people who think they know everything about food and yet one girl didn't know what a crepe suzette, coulis and something else was.  I hate food snobs, but it is good fun to watch them 

I doubt I've had any of the three things mentioned either but I'd heard of them.


----------



## _pH_ (May 24, 2009)

car crash telly tonight


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> car crash telly tonight



What the fuck was that beardy perfectionist on?


----------



## _pH_ (May 24, 2009)

I know, what an arrogant fucker!!


----------



## starfish (May 24, 2009)

Lol at the voiceover.
"Why is no one hitting him?"


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2009)

this is fantastic


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2009)

What a mentalist. He must have Aspergers or summit.


----------



## _pH_ (May 24, 2009)

'I wouldn't invite you round for dinner with my friends, as they'd probably lynch you'


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2009)

Well I've seen some massive cunts on the telly in my time, but this guy is the big mack daddy of massive cunts. I am filled with a powerful urge to pour vomit down his throat and then lock him in a room on his own, forever.


----------



## Pip (May 25, 2009)

I'm watching the one in Croydon on 4od now. Fucking hell


----------



## _pH_ (May 25, 2009)

It's a good'un isn't it pip?


----------



## Pip (May 25, 2009)

I can't tell through the cringes.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 25, 2009)

I first discovered this programme when I was away at a conference, so stuck in a hotel room on my own. I loved it!

I only saw the second half of tonight's, which was, seemingly, the shortened version of all the ones shown during the week. It's in Croydon, so I might actually meet some of them around and about, too  

Disappointing that they didn't think it appropriate to represent the cultural diversity of Croydon, or even begin to, but that's another matter. On the matter in hand, wasn't that chap Christian a complete dickhead? He made me think of some of the twits on this site, who just post up offensive rubbish because it amuses them.

He was truly awful.


----------



## Pip (May 25, 2009)

Angelique reminds me of someone I used to live with. Especially the drunkeness


----------



## keithy (May 25, 2009)

I hate that I don't have telly anymore... why is the channel4 website so fuckin slow?!??!!!!! ! !

Need to watch this.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 25, 2009)

Agree with everything that was said about Christian but I did love his home.  Would like to have a good look around.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 25, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Well I've seen some massive cunts on the telly in my time, but this guy is the big mack daddy of massive cunts. I am filled with a powerful urge to pour vomit down his throat and then lock him in a room on his own, forever.


Yes.  Vomit at _slightly below room temperature_ so it annoys him even more.

Unbelievable.   What an absolute prick.

(great tv though)


----------



## PacificOcean (May 25, 2009)

Just watched this on 4OD.

To be fair, Angelic was a bit of miserable cow too though, even if Christian wins first prize for twattyness.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

angelique is a terrible drunk. and very rude.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> angelique is a terrible drunk. and very rude.



A Croydon lass through and through


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

'we're not children, we're adults' - could have fooled me


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

'i really don't like people forcing me to wear hats'  comedy gold


----------



## harpo (May 25, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> What a mentalist. He must have Aspergers or summit.



That's what we concluded.  Nobody, but nobody could be that rude without a very good reason.  He was on very thin ice with that Italian guy.  

I warmed to Angelique in the end.  She showed remarkable restraint considering.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2009)

I usually half watch this over the top of a book, because the Mrs has it on.  But last night I put the book down and paid full attention.  Great stuff.

That guy had no self awareness at all.  I felt sorry for him the first night, when that mad lass was rude about his food.  But then we found out what _he_ was like, and it was 100x worse.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

they were all twats, but he was the biggest


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2009)

The half Burmese lass; if I met her in real life, I'd hate her.  But on that programme she looked completely normal.


----------



## beeboo (May 26, 2009)

Anyone watching the C4 one this week - I saw the first one of the five yesterday.  

That awful "women hate me, men love me" PR girl 

I think there's going to be an all-out FIGHT with her and the other woman.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2009)

magnificently awful. I suspect I'd have chucked Christian out of the house had it have been at mine. Or at least poured a glass of (insufficiently warmed) wine over him.

Interestingly, his are the only recipes that the CDWM website cant print for 'copyright reasons'.  Would that be because he hopes to write a recipe book, or because he nicked them all in the first place?


----------



## beeboo (May 27, 2009)

Is no-one watching this week?  Really, you've got to watch it on 4OD for cringeworthy poshos they have on this week.  I can't tell if I'm enjoying it or if it's torture.


----------



## Iguana (May 29, 2009)

beeboo said:


> Is no-one watching this week?  Really, you've got to watch it on 4OD for cringeworthy poshos they have on this week.  I can't tell if I'm enjoying it or if it's torture.



This weeks group had some of the most awful people I've ever seen especially Amii (that's how she spells it) and Hugo.  My favourite part was when Hugo told Greg off for eating with his fingers and told him that some restaurant would kick him out for doing that.  And the voiceover guy said "We checked, they wouldn't."


----------



## Pip (May 29, 2009)

Weird, I've just started watching it on 4od 

I like the fact the bitchy one is called Amy van I'mawrong'un 

Why does she keep calling that women hideous?  she literally belongs in the Maudsley.


----------



## N_igma (May 29, 2009)

They were all annoying this week!


----------



## Pip (May 29, 2009)

Greg's alright so far. I would have nipped to the shops and got his mascapone for him.


----------



## Iguana (May 29, 2009)

Pip said:


> Weird, I've just started watching it on 4od
> 
> I like the fact the bitchy one is called Amy van I'mawrong'un
> 
> Why does she keep calling that women hideous?  she literally belongs in the Maudsley.



It's not Amy, it's Amii.  Amii van Amerongen.  

And Toby isn't Toby, he's Thoby.  Really.


----------



## Pip (May 29, 2009)

Iguana said:


> It's not Amy, it's Amii.  Amii van Amerongen.
> 
> And Toby isn't Toby, he's Thoby.  Really.



How hideous of me not to realise


----------



## paulhackett (May 29, 2009)

Iguana said:


> It's not Amy, it's Amii.  Amii van Amerongen.
> 
> And Toby isn't Toby, he's Thoby.  Really.



Spoken like Hugo


----------



## Pip (May 29, 2009)

Sabrina seems alright too.


----------



## Pip (May 29, 2009)

Christ this is painful.


----------



## Pip (May 29, 2009)

As an aside some of my friends were in the paper doing a fake CDWM - Fun Dine With Me.

As another aside IT WAS MY FUCKING IDEA


----------



## Pip (May 30, 2009)

Bored and waiting for the third programme to load, I discovered Amii's twiitter http://twitter.com/Amii_van who knows if it's genuiine.

Her sister published a guide to youth slang when she was thirteen. I bet she's just as delightful.


----------



## Iguana (May 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> Bored and waiting for the third programme to load, I discovered Amii's twiitter http://twitter.com/Amii_van who knows if it's genuiine.
> 
> Her sister published a guide to youth slang when she was thirteen. I bet she's just as delightful.



And here's Hugo's; http://twitter.com/hugo_agogo


----------



## Pip (May 30, 2009)

Iguana said:


> And here's Hugo's; http://twitter.com/hugo_agogo



Hmm, nah


----------



## Pip (May 30, 2009)

In conclusion, Greg was fine, Sabrina was fine, there wasn't really anything wrong with Thoby apart from that h, and I've seen catty snobbery done a thousand times more devastatingly than those affected twats Hugo and Amii could ever muster. 

It was a good week though


----------



## colbhoy (May 31, 2009)

Just started watching this recently as well. Thought it was genuinely funny when Thoby read the results and he was last - he really didn't see that coming!


----------



## PacificOcean (May 31, 2009)

N_igma said:


> They were all annoying this week!



An astute review of every Come Dine With Me for every week


----------



## Pip (Jun 15, 2009)

I went to a restaurant last night and guess who was sat on the table opposite? Amii van Imawrongun! She's dyed her hair blonde and was with a mysterious gentleman.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> I went to a restaurant last night and guess who was sat on the table opposite? Amii van Imawrongun! She's dyed her hair blonde and was with a mysterious gentleman.



Was he a silver fox?


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

No  he looked to be her toyboy


----------



## beeboo (Jun 16, 2009)

Pip said:


> I went to a restaurant last night and guess who was sat on the table opposite? Amii van Imawrongun! She's dyed her hair blonde and was with a mysterious gentleman.



Good spot Pip


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

beeboo said:


> Good spot Pip



Stalking shit celebs so you don't have to


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Classic marathon on today, was annoyed when I realised I'd seen it before but actually it's a vintage. 

That singer was actually made out of cheese, when will people learn that living room performance is MORTIFYING FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## purplex (Apr 4, 2010)

west country accents all round this week


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 4, 2010)

come back Pip and electrogirl


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

the celeb cdwm with the footie players tonight was superb


----------



## ash (Jun 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the celeb cdwm with the footie players tonight was superb



I agree wasn't Fash very strangely endearing and even Razor who has been a real arse in the past seemed quite sweet. It was good to see something so non competetive and David lamb was on his usual top form.  I loved Frank Worthington's gourmet starter??

Or should I say non-starter!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2010)

christ! that man is insufferable


----------



## brix (Jul 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> christ! that man is insufferable



And just when you though he couldn't get any more irritating...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 4, 2010)

The only good thing is the narrator bloke who is sarky as fuck.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> christ! that man is insufferable



He was hilarious!  What a knob!


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 26, 2012)

"I bet you wish Buble had given you that pearl necklace"


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm horribly hooked to this show but that's mainly down to the piss taking narrator.


----------



## Looby (Dec 30, 2015)

My bezzer was on the couples version recently. It was very heavily edited and make her look quite bad. I think she was bonkers for going on it!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm more of a '4 in a bed' fan thesedays.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 31, 2015)

shaun ryder on the xmas special was a bit of a treat


----------

